# Marijuana has no smell what did I do wrong??



## 714Skyhi (Oct 7, 2010)

The smell to my buds are gone.I dryed the buds with the leafs on and It took about 7 to 8 days to dry,I could smoke a joint with it and stay lit but still a little fresh.it just smells like plant.I cured it for two weeks still no smell?My plants are outdoor and I flushed for two weeks. Does anybody know why??


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 7, 2010)

Assuming this is an indoor grow, what was your ventalition like?

I have a theory that the more air you move through your grow the less odor you will get.

I base this theory on a single grow but I have no other explanition why a know strain has odor one grow and no order in the next.


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with the last guy. When you flush your plants you should turn your fan down if you can. If its a fire hazard don't do it. By flush time you want to kill your plant anyways.


----------



## Serapis (Oct 7, 2010)

A lot of growers would LOVE to get their hands on odorless plants....


----------



## jrinlv (Oct 7, 2010)

i have no idea what these other guys are talking about, too much ventilation during the grow killing the smell of you buds......OK. Only if you have an ionizer will this happen.

You probably cut your plants too early, what did the trichomes look like?

What strain did you grow? if you give you buds a squeeze dose it still smell like nothing. Good luck........JR


----------



## deprave (Oct 7, 2010)

there is many things that cause it..it happens to most of us sometimes , dont act like it neva happened 2 u b4 lol

jar them 2 long without burping, jar them 2 early, harvest to early, shitty strain/pheno, dry them 2 fast...it happens


----------



## Punk (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like, for whatever reason, your buds had no potency.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 8, 2010)

Serapis said:


> A lot of growers would LOVE to get their hands on odorless plants....


sellers would love odorless product, this is harvested. did it smell dank before chop?



714Skyhi said:


> The smell to my buds are gone.I dryed the buds with the leafs on and It took about 7 to 8 days to dry,I could smoke a joint with it and stay lit but still a little fresh.it just smells like plant.I cured it for two weeks still no smell? Does anybody know why??


too many leaves can leave a "homegrown", hay smell. Sounds like you prolonged the dry to a good time(7days). Let it cure for a 2 more weeks and check then. How many/what type leaves did you trim before cure? And did you remove any leave during hanging?



deprave said:


> there is many things that cause it..it happens to most of us sometimes , dont act like it neva happened 2 u b4 lol
> 
> jar them 2 long without burping, jar them 2 early, harvest to early, shitty strain/pheno, dry them 2 fast...it happens


very true



Punk said:


> Sounds like, for whatever reason, your buds had no potency.


smell doesnt necessarily correlate with the level of potency


----------



## 714Skyhi (Oct 8, 2010)

I had some amber trychomes mostly milky.the bud had a dank ass smell before I dryed just not any more.when I dryed it I hanged the whole plant up side down and removed all the fan leaves that weren't on the buds.The bud is good but bothing to brag about it's brainwreck I didn't order from high grade seeds site it's from a friend.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 8, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> sellers would love odorless product, this is harvested. did it smell dank before chop?
> 
> too many leaves can leave a "homegrown", hay smell. Sounds like you prolonged the dry to a good time(7days). Let it cure for a 2 more weeks and check then. How many/what type leaves did you trim before cure? And did you remove any leave during hanging?
> 
> ...


this guy speaks truth =D


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 8, 2010)

smell issues usually result from early harvest this could be confirmed with a picture of the chop, or the dried bud (s) in question


----------



## 714Skyhi (Oct 8, 2010)

True but people love to smoke weed that smells skunky as fuck to.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Oct 8, 2010)

abudsmoker said:


> smell issues usually result from early harvest this could be confirmed with a picture of the chop, or the dried bud (s) in question


<a href="http://s856.photobucket.com/albums/ab129/pEACE0FMiNdUH/?action=view&current=fb3c257b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab129/pEACE0FMiNdUH/fb3c257b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
<a href="http://s856.photobucket.com/albums/ab129/pEACE0FMiNdUH/?action=view&current=14f0938d.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab129/pEACE0FMiNdUH/14f0938d.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 9, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> this guy speaks truth =D


why thank you kind klosetking. if you just let it grow. alot of people should learn and follow the advice that mj is not an exact science. beautiful buds arent far away. these are two dif plants, both exceeding 6'


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 9, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> why thank you kind klosetking. if you just let it grow. alot of people should learn and follow the advice that mj is not an exact science. beautiful buds arent far away. these are two dif plants, both exceeding 6'


just curious.. why did you edit these photos?

look suspicious in my opinion..


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 9, 2010)

date stamp and time. those would have been incriminating more than suspicious


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 9, 2010)

you can look at my thread and u will understand. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/373899-strains-both-6-foot-beautys-4.html


----------



## oleman10 (Jul 21, 2016)

3weeks 12/12 and still no smell but its loaded


----------

